
Onesignal: Product and Policy Updates for GDPR - outlog
https://onesignal.com/blog/product-policy-updates-for-gdpr/
======
outlog
_Specific product changes include:

Providing the option to not store end-user IP addresses, and by default, not
storing the IP addresses of end-users from countries within the EU.

For all clients, beginning on May 21st, 2018, we will discontinue building
data models with data nor will we monetize any EU user data with our business
and analytics partners. For our Enterprise clients, we have introduced a Data
Processor Agreement (DPA) which formally designates us as a Processor for all
data.

Releasing updated versions of our SDKs to make it easier for our clients to
prevent user data from being sent to OneSignal until a user explicitly
consents,

Adding support to our API for the deletion of user data. Additionally, we are
reducing our data retention period of deleted data to 72 hours.

Updating our user data exporting capabilities to make it easier to search for
and export user data from OneSignal. This will help our clients meet
individual user requests for restriction, erasure, and data portability.

Preparing a guide on how to use OneSignal for push notifications without
sending us personal user data._

